# CC 10/29/17



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Took a trip up to CC today. Wasn’t going to let yesterday’s snow keep me down. Didn’t get out to the lake until 11 but fished till 3 pm. 

Decided to troll all day as this is not something I have done a lot of before. Put in at the North pool ramps so I wouldn’t need to run as far since I planned on fishing the north end. Plus, the side road I take off of 71 to Wellman is closed for repairs for 120 days. 

Worked a long point on the north end then around the campground island. Made two laps around the large North island then headed back to the ramp. Worked the West bank to the bridge. Apparently missed one close to Furnace Rd ramp. Heard the clicker and saw the rod shaking but it was released before I could get to it. Nothing I saw in the water and was reading 15-18’ running a medium crankbait. 

Burned some gas, saw some interesting things on the SI and figured out some things to make it easier to troll on my own. Overall, an excellent day.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice report.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Any day on the water is a good day. My brother in law has been fishing for Muskies in WV for waaay longer than I have. He always said, the worst day - weather wise for us, is the best day to fish for Muskies. He has shown me pics of him and buddies catching big Muskies on the Hughes River out of a 12' John boat where there were slabs of ice all around.


----------

